# container to age water for changes



## agrainger76 (Dec 20, 2010)

i have an oceanic 144 half round tank with angle fish and other mixed fish. every time i change about 20% water. within a day i find a dead fish. i did a ph test of my tap water and retested a day aged. tap is 7 aged one day is 8.2. i am thinking my problem is this and i want to start aging the water before the change, but space is a problem.

does anyone know of a container that would hold about 30gal and fit in the stand of my 144 half round tank.

thanks,
brett


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

a garbage can?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Garbage can would of been my first guess. Probably find a host of different sizes and shapes. 

Not sure how big a footprint your stand is but other ideas.. Kids swimming pool. Keg-kewler bucket. Jerry cans i think have a 15 gal size.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No matter how long you age the water, the ph is going to be up there. When it comes out of the tap and sits at least 24 hours it outgasses raising the ph. If you want to lower ph it's best to use a mix of tap and RO/DI


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning a...

I'm "old school" and still do the 5 gallon bucket routine, but I fill the buckets and treat the water at the same time and just let the full buckets sit uncovered for 15 or 20 minutes and then syphon the new water into the tank. 

Degassing the water takes just a few minutes. I fill my buckets with water that's a little warmer than the old tank water and use the spray attachment to agitate the water. The combination of the warmer water and aiming a strong jet of water against the side of the bucket as it fills is apparently enough to remove any dissolved gasses in the water.

I don't understand the chemistry behind the process, but I don't let the water sit overnight anymore.

This is just the way I do my weekly 50-60 percent changes. I've never been concerned with pH, hardness or the rest of those types of things and don't test my tank water. Apparently, the fish and plants will adapt as long as I do things the same way every time. 

B


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Something is trange about your tap water. Normally ph goes down when water is taken out of the tap and aged (due to dissolved CO2). In the feuture make all water changes with Distilled or Demineralized water. If you want to keep your ph high, use Crushed Coral or Rift Lake Salt.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats backwards neonshark. Water straight from the tap has a lot of 02 in it which brings the ph down. Once it outgasses the ph goes up not down.


----------

